# Best Turkey Choke for Mossberg Ulti Mag 835?



## 1776Flintlock

I would like to shoot Hevi Shot 3 1/2" shells #6  with max load with my 12 Ga. Mossberg Ulti Mag 835.

Do you have a recommendation on what brand choke I should use?

Thanks.


----------



## rutandstrut

I use a Gobbler Guns Final Strut .675 Choke Tube with 3.5" Winchester Extended Range #6's in my 835. If you do a search for Mossberg 835 Patterning in this Category you can see the patterns that I am shooting with this combination.


----------



## brucemacgee19

pure gold .670 is what I am currently using.  it produces a killing pattern to 65 yds.    I am shooting the 2 1/4 oz shot #6's    in the 3 1/2 inch shell......     I'll post pattern from my mossberg


----------



## brucemacgee19

that is 60 yds........  mossberg 835, 3 1/2 shell, #6 shot, 2 1/4 oz., pure gold .670        I keep it inside 60 yds........   this was the yardage that I was starting to loose the pattern.  anything inside 40 is shreaded.


----------



## brucemacgee19

poi is different with hevi-13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   u need a redot   or atleast i did


----------



## Kevin Farr

Rhino .695


----------



## BASS1FUN

I shoot a kicks gobblin thunder and have killed them@ 62yds, i'm going to buy an brileys and pattern it next.


----------



## CassGA

I shoot a Primos Jelly-head out of my 835. With Hevi-shot 3 1/2" 1 3/4oz #6, I was averaging 150 pellets in 10" circle at 40 yards. I have since got the same shells with 2 1/4 oz shot, but have not shot them yet. I anticipate a similar pattern, with more pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yards.


----------



## fountain

i shot a gt. 670 with 3.5" nitro #7 last year and got +/- 275 in a 10" circle at 40 yards in a 21" bbl 835.
i plan to experiment with a jelly head and the nitro 4x5x7.5 this year to see if i can get 300+


----------



## JBax26

That's a heck of a pattern @ 60 yds


----------



## Steven Farr

Rhino .695 all the way.  Shoot hevi-13 2 1/4oz #6s or the real Nitros in them and it will make you dizzy at how good it is.


----------



## fountain

naw--they will make you dizzy at how bad they kick


----------



## Steven Farr

fountain said:


> naw--they will make you dizzy at how bad they kick



Come on man

You want even notice when you are aiming at a turkey.


----------



## South GA Bow Only

full choke with 3 1/2 #6 will make them dead as a hammer.


----------



## fountain

you are right.  when you shoot a bird you never feel it, but getting the patterns dialed in is a different story


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Thanks all!

I found the ones you mentioned:

Gobbler Guns .640 constriction, $75

Pure Gold ,choke constriction not shown, $65 (Cabelas rating 4.3/5.0)

Gobblin thunder , choke constriction not shown, $60 (Bass Pro rating 5.0/5.0)

Primos Jelly Head, $45 (Cabelas rating 4.6/5.0)

Rhino .695 , $108

Rhino had some compelling arguments about Turkey Chokes on their web site but I could go broke taking on all their recommendations. Their advice sounds good if you want the very top of the line but I've dropped enough birds over the years at having a less than perfect set up.


Just one more questions before I make a decision: has anyone experience with:

Carlson's® Ported Turkey Choke Tubes

Briley Hevi Shot® Extended Turkey Choke Tubes .675 (although no listing for Mossberg 835 in Cabelas) so I suppose that one is out.

Truglo® Gobble-Stopper Choke Tube 

M.A.D. Calls Super Max Hevi-Shot® Turkey Choke Tube 

Briley Ported Super Turkey Chokes (although no listing for Mossberg 835 in Cabelas) so I suppose that one is out.

I may be leaning towards Rhino but I just want to avoid trial and error and go with a good choke that won't have issues with Hevi Shot. That is my main concern.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Kevin Farr

Again, Rhino .695

And if you want to take it up one more notch, buy the Nitros reccomended for your gun.  

Whatever you buy, don't "overchoke" your gun.  That is a mistake that people have a tendency to make with these 835's.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Gobble & Strut said:


> Again, Rhino .695
> 
> And if you want to take it up one more notch, buy the Nitros reccomended for your gun.
> 
> Whatever you buy, don't "overchoke" your gun.  That is a mistake that people have a tendency to make with these 835's.



Thanks. Looks like the same constriction for Rhino and Nitro, what is the difference?


----------



## Kevin Farr

1776Flintlock said:


> Thanks. Looks like the same constriction for Rhino and Nitro, what is the difference?



Nitros are the shells and of course, Rhino is the choke.  Nitro ammo company loads Hevishot shells with "specific recipes" for different guns as well as providing you with the reccomended choke for a particular gun.

http://www.nitrocompany.com/pattern.htm#recommended shells  ........ so for your gun get the H517 4x5x7


----------



## Kevin Farr

Here are a couple of links to threads about Nitro

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=297193

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=288145


----------



## fountain

the bores on the 835 are almost that of a 10 ga.  i found last year prior to the season that i was WAY over-choked.  most of the better patterns will come from a .670 ans up--with the nitro 4x5x7.5 they recommend the .690 jellyhead or .695 rhino.  i am shooting a .670 with the nitro #7's and it patterns good.  i also have a .685 in my longer bbl 835 that is a .685--amd i may part with it of you are interested.  pm me


----------



## 1776Flintlock

Thanks everyone especially the advice about trying to get too much constriction. I went with the Jelly head .690

For ammo (Cabelas is sold out on everything I tried) I went to Bass pro and got 
Remington® Premier® Magnum Turkey Loads Shotshells
Hevi-Shot® Hevi-13™ Turkey Loads - 12 Gauge

This will give me a good variety to try the gun with plus used a bunch of left over ammo of various types I have. I'll find the one that works best with my set up.

Now, all I need is a cooperative Tom!


----------



## kody m

I am going crazy over picking a turkey choke for my 835 i am thinking about getting a indian creek or pur gold i shoot winchester xtended range 3.5 #6 anb hevi 13 how do i figure out what one to order


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE

I get excellent patterns out of my stock Ulti-Full choke that comes with the gun.  I would definitely give it a try before you go spending the cabbage.  I have been told that the Jellyhead performs about the same as the stock choke.


----------



## Double Cluck

You may try a Flite-Control shell by Federal in the factory (non-ported) choke. Start with a load you think you might like and work from there. You may get a good pattern without spending the extra money on a choke. That will let you try more loads. I sometimes shoot Win. XX with a .670 Pure Gold out of mine, also have a Jellyhead (.695) or Federals with the factory choke (.710 I think). The factory choke feels like it does not kick as bad. It still hurts either way, when patterning. Good luck. My gun does not like the Win HD stuff at all.


----------



## DUKE

I use the pure gold 670 with winchester ext range 3 1/2 #5 in my835. I think I am going to change to #6 this year.


----------



## kody m

what is your afective range with the pure gold choke with xtended range.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

I got Jelly Head .690 at 40 yards!!! Using Hevi Shot 1 3/4 oz shot


----------



## MERCing

WOW !

That is a tight pattern at 40 yds.
 Is that a typical pattern for a 835 with a Jelly Head choke(or other choke, Rhino, etc) ?


----------



## tctnm

If anyone is looking for a jelly head for the mossberg 835/935 I have a brand new one for sale.  $35 shipped.  Shoot me a PM.


----------



## GA_Redneck1

1776Flintlock,

I'm gonna have to call the bull on that pattern. I've never seen that kind of pattern with any commercial shell, and the new 1 3/4 oz Hevi-13 is one of the worst patterning turkey shells that EM makes.

Is that a measured 40 yards, or did you just guesstimate?

That pattern will kill a turkey with no problem, but I don't think that is a 40 yard shot.


----------



## nx95240

brucemacgee19 said:


> that is 60 yds........  mossberg 835, 3 1/2 shell, #6 shot, 2 1/4 oz., pure gold .670        I keep it inside 60 yds........   this was the yardage that I was starting to loose the pattern.  anything inside 40 is shreaded.



60 yds? iam sold on the PG. choke now.. great job


----------



## Squatztachute

I have a Mossberg 835 UltiMag 24" bbl with a Primos Jellyhead and it patterns Winchester Supremes (3" 1 3/4 OZ 6 shot) at 40 Plus yards just like Flintlocks pic shows. #5 Shot 1 and 7/8 OZ with the same shells do almost as well. My target could be a photocopy of his. There is a reason people buy 835s and find the right recipe. They pattern well, rattle and kick like mules. The pattern is the determining factor. I have Remingtons, Berettas and Winchesters that don't measure up to the 835 for turkeys if you find the right recipe with the choke and load.  (There are better shotguns for other applications of course.) However any other ammo manufacturer's stuff that I have tried patterns poorly thru my Jellyhead/835 combo especially anything Remington makes. 3 and 1/2s don't do as well as the 3" shells. At $9 a box I'm not complaining... and less recoil with the 3" shells to boot.  I just gave away all my other turkey loads I had since they are no use to me now. With my set up I could take a bird at 50 plus yards with confidence. With other choke and load combos in the same gun I would be lucky to score a bird at 25-30 yards and a few choke/ load combinations are almost a joke in several of my guns. Its all in the R&D my friend...


----------



## GA_Redneck1

Squatztachute said:


> I have a Mossberg 835 UltiMag 24" bbl with a Primos Jellyhead and it patterns Winchester Supremes (3" 1 3/4 OZ 6 shot) at 40 Plus yards just like Flintlocks pic shows. #5 Shot 1 and 7/8 OZ with the same shells do almost as well. My target could be a photocopy of his. There is a reason people buy 835s and find the right recipe. They pattern well, rattle and kick like mules. The pattern is the determining factor. I have Remingtons, Berettas and Winchesters that don't measure up to the 835 for turkeys if you find the right recipe with the choke and load.  (There are better shotguns for other applications of course.) However any other ammo manufacturer's stuff that I have tried patterns poorly thru my Jellyhead/835 combo especially anything Remington makes. 3 and 1/2s don't do as well as the 3" shells. At $9 a box I'm not complaining... and less recoil with the 3" shells to boot.  I just gave away all my other turkey loads I had since they are no use to me now. With my set up I could take a bird at 50 plus yards with confidence. With other choke and load combos in the same gun I would be lucky to score a bird at 25-30 yards and a few choke/ load combinations are almost a joke in several of my guns. Its all in the R&D my friend...



I am going to have to call Bull Stuff on you also.

#1 lead is not going to pattern near as good as any HTL shot

#2 there is no way your 835 will pattern a Win Supreme 1.75 oz load of Lead as good as that pattern.

#3 Put your money where your mouth is and show us your mirror image target.


----------



## SC Hunter

GA_Redneck1 said:


> I am going to have to call Bull Stuff on you also.
> 
> #1 lead is not going to pattern near as good as any HTL shot
> 
> #2 there is no way your 835 will pattern a Win Supreme 1.75 oz load of Lead as good as that pattern.
> 
> #3 Put your money where your mouth is and show us your mirror image target.



 I believe the two men when they say their 835 will shot those patterns! I have a 835 that will do the same. 

I'm going to call bull on you that you've never shot an 835 with a good choke load combination that your gun likes, you wouldn't be calling bull on people if you had.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector

I have good luck with Indian Creek.


----------



## rutandstrut

.675 Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Choke Tube with Winchester 3.5" Extended Range #6's

Rhino .690 or .695 with Nitro 3.5" Triplex 4 X 5 X 7 Loads


----------



## GA_Redneck1

SC Hunter said:


> I believe the two men when they say their 835 will shot those patterns! I have a 835 that will do the same.
> 
> I'm going to call bull on you that you've never shot an 835 with a good choke load combination that your gun likes, you wouldn't be calling bull on people if you had.



If you are gonna call the Bull, you got to back yourself up.

Bring on the pics of some of your patterns, cause I sure can. I do not shoot Mossys because they are unreliable, but I have shot better patterns with a 1 3/4 oz load from my Rem 870.


----------



## Brad C.

GA_Redneck1 said:


> 1776Flintlock,
> 
> I'm gonna have to call the bull on that pattern. I've never seen that kind of pattern with any commercial shell, and the new 1 3/4 oz Hevi-13 is one of the worst patterning turkey shells that EM makes.
> 
> Is that a measured 40 yards, or did you just guesstimate?
> 
> That pattern will kill a turkey with no problem, but I don't think that is a 40 yard shot.



No doubt about it.  

That is not a 40yd pattern.  Not even close to it.

The old Star Dot is one of the best 835 chokes out there.  Pure Gold, Indian Creek, and Jelly Head would be doing good to beat a Star Dot.  

Here's 2 back to back shots at a taped 40yds.


----------



## Brad C.

To better prove my point, here's a guy I know 835 pattern with a 2 and 1/4oz Hevi-Shot #7 reload at a taped 40yds using a Star Dot choke.  Try this with any other choke tube and see if you can beat it.  That is 542 shot in a 10" circle at 40yds.  No hype, just the facts.


----------



## Brad C.

Here's the same guy with the same gun and choke at 80yds using a TSS #8 shot.  This is one of his reloads.  The info is on the paper.  







Here's the same load and gun and choke at 90yds.


----------



## icdedturkes

Its hard to beat the Pure Gold 670 in the 835. One of a few chokes that come with a "money back guarantee" if you are not satisfied. 

Pair it with the obvious Nitro 7s or with H 13 2 1/4 oz or Win Ext Range 6s and you will not need to utilize the MBG.


----------



## Brad C.

Find one of the old Star Dot chokes and shoot any load you want, and I will bet money you will see what I mean.  You can buy these chokes if you can locate one for $20 or less.  I have 2 of them.  It probably is the best choke tube period you can shoot for the 835.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

My set up did the deal this season my 1st day afield!


----------



## Buckman18

BASS1FUN said:


> I shoot a kicks gobblin thunder and have killed them@ 62yds, i'm going to buy an brileys and pattern it next.



What size gobblin thunder do you use? I recently bought an 835, and was thinking .680 with 3.5 Win LB #5's?


----------



## J3Holt

I have the first gen jelly head in mine. Seems to do well.


----------



## BASS1FUN

.685 I shoot mostly #4’s


----------

